# Hammer Time has a blast!!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

WayneO, Mike and myself left out of Villa Venice at 6am. We have a game plan to fish shallow looking for wahoo then hurry home to see the GATOR game. We have lines in the water and 10 min. later, fish on!! this happens every 10 to 15 min. Unreal!! We had awesome action. Best i remember we caught 17 fish trolling and countless knock downs! We boated a triple knock down of large black fins! I caught a nice wahoo. We caught some really nice kings a few sharks and a few bone heads! We were almost out of bally's, just about went through 36!!!!!! What a blast! I have some pic's i'll put up later. Oh, i almost forgot about the red fish we caught. Usually when we see the birds attacking the surface i can talk Wayne out of messing with them, but when they are on top busting he can't stand it! So with that said we caught 3 bull reds on poppers around the EPA on the way home. It has been awhile since we have been able to get out and it was some nice saltwater therapy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck if you can get to go tomorow!!





































This is what the wahoo looked like later that night!










A little red fish action on poppers.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Scott!!! 

Jim


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet it was a perfect day today, I wanted to go so bad.. But no way to tow the boat now.. :banghead

Nice report.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good deal Scott, looking forward to the pictures!!!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

where were you fishing out of?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THAT SOUNDS LIKE AN AWSOME DAY WITH SOME GOOD EATING TOO. CONGRATS ON A GREAT DAY FISHING.:clap I'LL HAVE TO CHECK BACK FOR THE PICS.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We fish out of Villa Venice (pensacola pass).


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

sounds like a lot of fun and fishin

no noddin off on a trip like that:clap

:letsdrink


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

excellent guys. wayne it was nice to finally meet you the other night. scott you have completely changed my outlook on life and women.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Pic's added.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Man!!!! I would love to have a catch like that AND make it back for a football game!!!! :clap


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

SCOTT I AM ABSOLUTLY KICK'N MYSELF IN THE BUTT RIGHT NOW.......I HAD A CHANCE TO GO WITH YA'LL AND NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......SOMEONE HAD TO WORK.................OH WELL, *****AWSOME JOB CREW OF THE HAMMERTIME!!!!!!!!*****


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Great job Scott and Wayne and good to see Bonelli out there with you.Randy


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job guys! And thanks for the BF! Renee' and I stuffed ourselves last night, and when I was at Mac's cleanin, Nextstep and Snagged Line and there ladies came over to the cleanin table with wasabi and soy and we were slicin shashimi right off the bone and eatin.



Closer the bone..the sweeter the meat!


----------

